# Which Marriott do you go to almost every year?



## CMF (Feb 2, 2008)

I know that Ocean Pointe is at the top of the list for owner occupancy. What other resorts are towards the top of the list for keeping owners coming back almost every year?

Charles


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Charles,

I would imagine that St. Thomas will be on that list when it has been around for a while. Most timeshare owners on St. Thomas and St. John go every year and count the days from my experience in owning at 6 of 7 other local properties including the Westin (never owned at the Castle). I would imagine that the Marriott owners will be no different.

John


----------



## seatrout (Feb 2, 2008)

Ski week at Mountainside


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 2, 2008)

I would think Grand Ocean is top of the list in user use, especially prime seasons.

For me, I am one of the 20% ow owners that use BeachPlace every mid-Feb to mid-Mar.  Also use Manor Club every June - and sometimes Sept. and trade my other 1-2 weeks for points EY.   I use Canyon Villas only EOY because of distance -- and trade in between years for points, but I hear there is a high owner use of that resort.

Brian


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with CMF and johnmfaeth, OP and Frenchman's Cove are on my every year list. Marbella would be there also except for the airfare and travel time. I would imagine most Europeans would have it on their list.


----------



## jlee2070 (Feb 2, 2008)

Being on the Westcoast...  I would (and just about do) go to Hawaii every year.  Specifically, Waiohai...


----------



## madra dubh (Feb 2, 2008)

This may sound odd, but DH & I have owned our Ocean Pointe 2BR platinum since 2001 and we have never been there! Bought it on the advice of a sales rep who said it would trade well, and he was right. Having said that, my all time favorite is Cypress Harbour. We've exchanged into Cypress Harbour 4 times since 2001. I wouldn't hesitate to return there every year if I could. Maybe we'll get around to going to Ocean Pointe some day, but when it comes to Florida, Cypress Harbour is the first choice for us.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Web Link for the TOP 30 Timeshares*

Why not go to one of the best timeshares out there?

I know there's some type of web link which will put you into the TOP 30 list in some type of numeric order.

Maybe someone out there reading this will post a reply with that particular link for you to use.

Anyone know what the specific link is?


----------



## bobcat (Feb 2, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Why not go to one of the best timeshares out there?
> 
> I know there's some type of web link which will put you into the TOP 30 list in some type of numeric order.
> 
> ...



Barony Beach is great.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2008)

I know it is odd for me to chime in since I don't own a Marriott but for the past 4 years we have gone to NCV at least once a year and last year we went twice. 

So far we have great luck with the units we have been assigned. In Nov, we got a room in the 3900 bldg which has the best views in the entire resort.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 2, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Ski week at Mountainside



Same here.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 2, 2008)

My best friend owns a 2bd and 1bd @ Marriott in Aruba (both sides Ocean/Surf club) and goes every year for last 10yr.  She did an even exchange with me for the 1 bedroom, so I will be joining her.


----------



## cindi (Feb 2, 2008)

I second the Cypress Harbour vote. I absolutely love it there. 

It is a place that is so secluded, beautifully landscaped and with large, comfortable units. 

Heck, I could go there twice a year.


----------



## MLC (Feb 2, 2008)

WE go to Marriott Newport (labor day) and Four Season Avaira(July 4th week).  California week is great in the summer since we come for Texas.   By By Ya alllll.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 2, 2008)

For us that resort is the Grand Ocean. I own 3 gold weeks now and looking for one more oceanfront unit. Starting in 2009, and 10 and 11 I'll be using as the first gold week (last week in Aug) after plat season is actually plat for me, so I'll be going back for those 3 years. And after my kids are in college, still 11 yrs away for us, we see ourselves using the 4 or more gold weeks we plan to own.  That's how much we love GO and HHI.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Beverley (Feb 2, 2008)

The Barony, the Barony, the Barony  

Beverley


----------



## JimC (Feb 2, 2008)

Shadow Ridge EEY and Canyon Villas EOY - we bought where we like to go.  We use the master and trade the studio portion.

Cypress Harbour used to be every year but is now used primarily for trading.  Since we now live in Orlando we doubt we will keep it in our portfolio.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Beverley said:


> The Barony, the Barony, the Barony
> 
> Beverley



Great minds think alike...   BOBCAT


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2008)

We go to the two we own at, Grand Chateau in Vegas and Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shore's. 

We just returned from Scottsdale, AZ and drove around Marriott's property there. If we didn't own so many timeshares it would be a serious consideration for us as well. Very nice grounds and we really liked the location of the Marriott. Next time we head out to AZ it will be the Marriott I'm looking to exchange into.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 3, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> Being on the Westcoast...  I would (and just about do) go to Hawaii every year.  Specifically, Waiohai...



Exactly the same for us.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 3, 2008)

Since we live on the Coast we go to Desert Spring Villas in Palm Desert  in Feb-March to see the mountains


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Marriott Monarch at Sea Pines, we own two weeks and they are ocean front.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 3, 2008)

Barony Beach. Love the layout and the amenities.


----------



## vacationmama (Feb 3, 2008)

Every year, April in Beachplace and June in Monarch followed by two weeks in St. Martins in Oyster Bay! What a way to go!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 3, 2008)

*from the west coast ...*

Our repeats are:

Oct & Dec - Waiohai, Kauai
May Day - KoOlina, Oahu
Memorial Day - Timber Lodge, Lake Tahoe
January - Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
May or Sept - Canyon Villas, Phoenix
Sept or Oct - Newport Coast, CA

Aruba Ocean Club when we can get there - a lot further from out here in CA.

We own Desert Springs II, Palm Springs (bought from a friend yrs ago) but we seem to only use it to trade and get an AC every yr, so we can go back to Hawaii a couple more time each year ... some day we will stay - we do like the desert!

We bought where we like to visit and stay - makes things easier for us ...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hawaii...  We don't necessarily go back to the same unit every year though.  But we definitely go to Hawaii every year since 2002.  Sometimes I rent our timeshare to stay at different islands.


----------



## potchak (Feb 4, 2008)

So far we have only owned for just over a year (will be 2 in June) and it appears we will be going to Manor clbu a lot.  We love the fact it is about a 3.5 hr drive and absolutely beautiful. We love the Williamsburg area, and the screened in porch was fantastic! We just bought a 2nd EY week (MMC and MSE) and are still waiting to be recognized by Marriott on the 2nd week.


----------



## gomike (Feb 4, 2008)

If we owned it I would go to Maui Ocean Club for two weeks every year for Christmas break


----------



## Steve A (Feb 4, 2008)

Aruba Ocean Club. We'll be there for two weeks this summer. We used a Barony silver week to trade for the second seven days. No trouble.


----------



## CMF (Feb 4, 2008)

*Silly question in retrospect.*

It seems that most people return to a favorite resort for a number of different reasons.

I was glad to see my newest purchase mentioned in a few of the replies.

Charles


----------



## winger (Feb 4, 2008)

Being from the West Coast, we've been to Timber Lodge quite a bit (since it's close) since it's driving distance. NCV is very nice (going 2nd time in June). Hawaii maybe our draw - our plans are to hit Maui and Kaui next, having just been to Ko Olina.

For the East Coast, we will think of course checking out Orlando (D-World!) when the kids are a little older, but Hilton Head Island seems very appealing to us - from the travel shows we've seen. 

Which of the HHI resorts are good for kids and families? BTW, we don't like crowds too much, esp when on vacation.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 4, 2008)

winger:  Do try Marriott at Williamsburg when the kids get older.  It is so historical and entertaining.  The units look like George Washington will walk in any moment!


----------



## winger (Feb 4, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> winger:  Do try Marriott at Williamsburg when the kids get older.  It is so historical and entertaining.  The units look like George Washington will walk in any moment!


Hi Cathy. Our little monkies are now 6 and 4 years young.  Yes, we are very much looking fwd to finally visiting our home resort when they are a little older. Last year, there was a weekend show (cartoon) based on the early days of our country called "Liberty Kids", that was about the time we purchased MMC. Our kids loved that show - when we told them we will one day visit the places depicted on the show, they both got really really excited !   

Once crazy thought was to do an open jaw trip where start in Williamsburg and also visit DC.  MMC offers that option where you check in for 3 and 4 day stays.


----------



## tompk (Feb 4, 2008)

Been to Newport Coast 3 out of past 4 summers and hope to return again this summer.  GO, Barony or Ocean Watch would be great for annual visits.


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Marriotts ranked from first to last per TUG ratings*

[_Posted list deleted.  This information is reserved for the use of TUG Members.  It should not be posted in public locations which do not require TUG membership, such as this one.  I'm leaving the disclaimer and usage information from the bottom of your post as it relates this policy.  Makai Guy, BBS Administrator_]

The information in the Timeshare Users Group ( TUG) Reviews database is provided by TUG members and is solely the opinion of those members. TUG is not responsible for the content of the reviews. The reviews are for the personal use of our members only. Copying this material and sharing it with another is strictly forbidden, whether for commercial use or not. Any questions with this policy should be directed to Bill Rogers.  
tug@timeshare-users-group.com 
Timeshare Users Group © Copyright 2007 
PO Box 1442, Orange Park, Fl 32067 
Phone: (904) 298-3185 


 Patrick


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*TUG Resort databases*

If you are a TUG member and can sign into the TUG Resort database, you can get a list of the topn 30 timesahres as rated by TUG members.  I won't post it here in case the moderator would object, but the Marriotts and Disney always have several in that list.

Patrick

P.S. Note the password for the TUG database is different than the one that I used to access this website and the Sightings website.  But the name was the same.   Guests do not have access to this website without becoming a member.

Patrick


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2008)

ARUBA - 2 or 3 weeks per year....and I return to STT as John F said - but stay at Bluebeard's BeachClub with its gorgeous beach (I have to confess to hangin' out at the Marriott Hotel lobby my last trip - it is REALLY nice!)


----------



## normab (Feb 4, 2008)

We own at Surfwatch and always get an extra week at either Grande Ocean or Monarch, about 5 or six months apart from our Surfwatch stay.    We don't like summer at Hilton Head--(too hot and crowded for us!), so it's an easy trade during gold or silver season in flexchange.

Grande Ocean comes through the most often, we almost feel like we own there.  But we like Monarch too.  We enjoy staying at the one end of the island at Surfwatch once a year and then staying closer to Sea Pines the other visit.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 4, 2008)

Berea1 said:


> P.S. Note the password for the TUG database is different than the one that I used to access this website and the Sightings website.  But the name was the same.



Both the BBS you are reading now and the Member Login system (reviews, ratings, etc) allow you to change your password to a value of your choice.  We strongly suggest you set both systems to use the same password so that you only need to remember one set of login data to go anywhere on TUG.


----------



## Andar (Feb 4, 2008)

We have gone to Newport Coast Villas two to three times a year.  Since we live on the west coast, we can drive to it in one LONG day or fly inexpensively.   
The ocean makes you feel like you are a millon miles away, the buildings are great and  you can stay in the resort all week or do day trips to San Diego/Anaheim/LA/Hollywood or even Mexico. Something for everyone.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a week at Barony and a week at Grande Ocean

We use them every year -- GO in the Spring and Barony in the Fall


----------



## tatmtr7 (Feb 5, 2008)

Though we own several different Marriotts' we never fail to leave our cold midwest home and spend at lease one or two weeks at Ocean Pointe.  We love the Hawaii Marriotts and own in DSP but West Palm is such an easy flight.  Just returned from Costa Rica, staying at the Marriott hotels there and wonder when they will consider building a timeshare in CR. Hotels are great.


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 5, 2008)

Waiohai!  Been to Kauai 10 years running, last 4 years at the Waiohai.  Will be there again the first week in April and I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 5, 2008)

winger said:


> Hi Cathy. Our little monkies are now 6 and 4 years young.  Yes, we are very much looking fwd to finally visiting our home resort when they are a little older. Last year, there was a weekend show (cartoon) based on the early days of our country called "Liberty Kids", that was about the time we purchased MMC. Our kids loved that show - when we told them we will one day visit the places depicted on the show, they both got really really excited !
> 
> Once crazy thought was to do an open jaw trip where start in Williamsburg and also visit DC.  MMC offers that option where you check in for 3 and 4 day stays.




There is also a nice bus tour that was offered through MMC for Washington D.C. if you might want to go that route. It does make for a very long day trying to hit all the highlights in one day but it was a good tour IMO. On the way back they had a family friendly movie that was shown to keep the little ones occupied. On our trip it was the movie Second Hand Lions.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Waiohai General manager: *


> *"...our owner occupancy rate for 2008 will be very close to 70%."*


----------



## winger (Feb 5, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> There is also a nice bus tour that was offered through MMC for Washington D.C. if you might want to go that route. It does make for a very long day trying to hit all the highlights in one day but it was a good tour IMO. On the way back they had a family friendly movie that was shown to keep the little ones occupied. On our trip it was the movie Second Hand Lions.


I would consider this idea, thanks Doug. We were thinking of using one of our Marriott hotel certif's and stay in a central but safe DC area to see all the sites if splitting our MMC week into a 3 and 4 night stay. Another option is hanging out two weeks at MMC and/or the williamsburg area as DRI (our other half of TS) has a resort there as well!  

One crazy idea we got was do one week in Williamsburg, skip DC and either drive to Orlando for a 2nd week at one of the Marriotts there (it takes for a long drive, (about 14 hrs?, however) OR head out to one of the several SC Hilton Head Island Marriotts (about 7-8 hr drive?).   

Funny, so many Marriotts, so little time


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 5, 2008)

winger said:


> I would consider this idea, thanks Doug. We were thinking of using one of our Marriott hotel certif's and stay in a central but safe DC area to see all the sites if splitting our MMC week into a 3 and 4 night stay. Another option is hanging out two weeks at MMC and/or the williamsburg area as DRI (our other half of TS) has a resort there as well!
> 
> One crazy idea we got was do one week in Williamsburg, skip DC and either drive to Orlando for a 2nd week at one of the Marriotts there (it takes for a long drive, (about 14 hrs?, however) OR head out to one of the several SC Hilton Head Island Marriotts (about 7-8 hr drive?).
> 
> Funny, so many Marriotts, so little time



There are two DRI resorts in Williamsburg and, while both are decent, neigther compares to Marriott's Manor Club IMO.


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 5, 2008)

tatmtr7 said:


> Though we own several different Marriotts' we never fail to leave our cold midwest home and spend at lease one or two weeks at Ocean Pointe.  We love the Hawaii Marriotts and own in DSP but West Palm is such an easy flight.  Just returned from Costa Rica, staying at the Marriott hotels there and wonder when they will consider building a timeshare in CR. Hotels are great.



There's a Marriott Hotel in Costa Rica?  If so, I'd love to use some of our points there.

We are oddballs I guess.  Other than to the Maui Marriott which we have been to twice, we have only been to each place once, including the one we own at Shadow Ridge.  We're on the West Coast.  We haven't been to Hawaii in a while so we'll probably go for Waiohai next year.  Aruba was nice last month but a bit far for us.


----------



## keith (Feb 17, 2008)

We go to NCV every March and to Maui/Kauai for Christmas/New Year most of the past 7 years or so.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Feb 17, 2008)

Not many Marriotts in Europe (4) so our home resort is used most years . (Well recall  advice from TUG ,to buy in a location that you will want to go each year , rather than a good trader...best advice !)
G


----------



## littlestar (Feb 17, 2008)

Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Marriott Horizons Orlando.


----------



## laxmom (Feb 17, 2008)

Beverley said:


> The Barony, the Barony, the Barony
> 
> Beverley



Yep, yep, yep!!!


----------



## mpizza (Feb 18, 2008)

Marriott Fairway Villas near Atlantic City, NJ.

After a lifetime of renting various NJ shore houses with no amenities (no  AC in most cases, bringing our own sheets, etc.), we purchased MFV preconstruction.   We've been to MFV now every summer sinces its inception.  I own two weeks which I use concurrently.   My daughter and her hubby bought a resale week for their family (expecting our first grandchild this summer), so now my extended family willl be occupying three units. 

It's perfect for us, no airfare, my Mom can join us, my children stay for a few days if they can't get the entire week off work.  On site we have a full service hotel, spa and two golf courses.  Nearby we have Atlantic City for shows, shopping and gambling, and several nice beaches.

Maria


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 18, 2008)

We always go back to the Aruba Ocean Club. Love it, Love it, Love it!


----------



## Rhody51 (Feb 18, 2008)

We love our own resort Grande Vista, we go every year also sometimes
on a getaway. But Aruba has won our hearts and will be very high on our
buy list.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 19, 2008)

We have never been to our home resort of Marriott Monarch.   We have traded it a few times for Marriott Kauai, and Marriott Ko Olina (this year).  Usually we take the EY points, and do world trips.    We go to Kona EOY, and stay at our other resort KCRII.  We have traded it for Maui once through SFX.  
Darlene


----------



## m61376 (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought in Aruba with the intention of trading it at least some years. We enjoyed going there so much that now I'd like to buy another unit somewhere to use as a trader because I can't wait for my yearly Aruba trip. This year we had to cancel at the last minute so unfortunately it will be a long wait till next year's trip.


----------



## spottie (Feb 19, 2008)

We go to Mountainside every year to ski (home resort). It was our first stay at Horizon Marriott in Orlando this January and I know we will be returning there every year going forward (we have very young kids). If I can afford the airfair, I would like to go to Ko Olina every year.


----------



## applegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

We live in SoCal with young kids so we don't want to travel far.  We have been to the 2 Marriott properties in Palm Desert at least 6 times in the last 4 years.  Sometimes on a trade, sometimes on a getaway. The kids think we have a vacation home there.  Well, we kinda do, huh?!  

We have been to NCV once and will be going again this year. Looking forward to seeing all the changes (haven't been in 3 years.)


----------



## Quilter (Feb 19, 2008)

This is our 9th year enjoying Ocean Pointe.  It will be our 5th at Grande Ocean.  

Those are our favorite resorts.   They don't compete with each other because we visit OP Jan-March and GO Apr & May.


----------



## TomF (Feb 25, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Ski week at Mountainside


Same here!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 26, 2008)

We've owned Fairway Villas in NJ for almost 6 years now.  We've only been there twice.  We've been using it for exchanges the other years (Manor Club, Barony, Surf Club, Grande Vista, cruise).  My brother-in-law also owns there, so we trade off exchanging somewhere, and we go to another Marriott together.  This year is Surf Watch (using their week).  We plan to/have been using Aruba Surf Club every year.


----------



## Southdown13 (Feb 26, 2008)

KoOlina...We have gone 4 years in a row at week 52 and looking forward to the 5th.  We love to watch the fireworks on the beach at the JW each New Years and never get tired of it.


----------

